# "exit, Stage Left"



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Some of you guys are pretty witty, and some of you guys ...... well, some of you guys are pretty witty !

What are some of the best "exit" lines you've heard?

Like ;

Let's make like a tree and leave.

or

Let's make like a goose and get the flock out of here.

or

Let's make like a baby and head out.

What else ???


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

smore said:


> Some of you guys are pretty witty, and some of you guys ...... well, some of you guys are pretty witty !
> [snapback]79598[/snapback]​


I like *that *line.









But, I think I'll put an egg in my shoe and beat it.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Act like a Banana peel and split









Don


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

"Off like a prom dress"


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Let's make like a sheepherder and get the flock outta here...

Steve


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

"It's been real, It's been good, and It's been fun; But it hasn't been real good fun, I'm outa here"


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I don't know about you guys, but...

I'm off like a herd of wild turtles!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm buffling off to shuffalo

or

Adios My Friends (aka "AMF")

Reverie


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Been real, been nice, but it hasn't been real nice.

My son likes:

See ya, wouldn't want to be ya!!!

See ya later alligator....in a while crocodile

But most of the time I just say "Good bye".

Gary


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm outta hair like Sy Sperling. (remember the president of Hair Club for Men?)
You can also use the name of the bald guy in the office.

I also like the reply to the goodbye;

I'll see you later.

Not if I see you first!

I'll be back.

Thanks for the warning!

Steve


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Later Dude!

Time to get the 'heck'out of Dodge (as in Dodge City)

Come back when you can't stay so long!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Hey everyone, I got one!

"Make like an OUTBACK and ROLL"


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

happycamper said:


> Hey everyone, I got one!
> 
> "Make like an OUTBACK and ROLL"
> 
> ...


Good One


Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Slip out the back..Jack!


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

How about "make like a Ford, and cut out"















Fred


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

RVCarolina said:


> How about "make like a Ford, and cut out"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Slip out the back..Jack!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make a new plan... Stan!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

You don't need to be coy, Roy!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> You don't need to be coy, Roy!!!
> [snapback]79951[/snapback]​


Just get yourself free!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

How about

As cool as the center seed in a cucumber.

Do you ever notice that you always pick up the phone on the last ring?

Thor


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> RVCarolina said:
> 
> 
> > How about "make like a Ford, and cut out"Â
> ...


Oh wait, I just got that. *HEY *. . .


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

And now I'm gonna be singing that stupid song all day. Thanks a lot.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Fire44 said:
> 
> 
> > You don't need to be coy, Roy!!!
> ...


Hop on the bus, Gus ...


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

Make like a cow patty and hit the trail


----------



## maverick (Mar 26, 2005)

I suppose someone has to keep it going andsay, "Don't need to discuss much.." I hope that is what comes next, I was pretty young when that song was out!









Maverick


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Slip out the back..Jack!





PDX_Doug said:


> Make a new plan... Stan!





Fire44 said:


> You don't need to be coy, Roy!!!





PDX_Doug said:


> Just get yourself free!





RLW7302 said:


> Hop on the bus, Gus ...





maverick said:


> "Don't need to discuss much.."


Just drop off the key, Lee...

Happy humming!
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

maverick said:


> I suppose someone has to keep it going andsay, "Don't need to discuss much.." I hope that is what comes next, I was pretty young when that song was out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT??? You were pretty young when that song came out??? Oh man, where are my pills? These young, snot-nosed kids in here are sending my pressure sky high.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> See ya later alligator....in a while crocodile


Pretty soon, baboon!

Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Thank you Mark....my son Zach will like that one!!!!

And get yourself Free!!!!!!!!!!!

Couldn't resist!!!!!!!!!

Gary


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Slip out the back..Jack!Â
> ...


so I take it this is some kind of saying or song or riddle you all know about? what's it from?







a movie or something?







must have been before my time.









scott

(OK, OK, i do know what you are talking about







. just thought it might make you all feel a little older for a moment or 2, which is good when you are 4, but not so good at 24, or 34, or 44, or 54, or.......)


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

"Ladies and Gentlemen, the Outbackers have left the building"


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> 54


Hey, I'm old enough! Don't rub it in!

Mark


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

TTFN!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> WHAT??? You were pretty young when that song came out??? Oh man, where are my pills? These young, snot-nosed kids in here are sending my pressure sky high.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just hang on to the cane, Moosegut. And stand close to the rocker. When the knees finally give out you can just drop down into the seat and pretend like you meant to do that!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Gee, I can remember it like it was yesterday.

As I recall, the first time I heard it, it was a sunny Sunday morning, and it was just
Me and Julio down by the school yard... 









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Gee, I can remember it like it was yesterday.
> 
> As I recall, the first time I heard it, it was a sunny Sunday morning, and it was just
> Me and Julio down by the school yard...
> ...
























Now I'll be singing that one! Gee, thanks Doug.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You're welcome, Scott.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

